# Setting up wireless

## Evo

I'm unsure how to go about setting up my wireless card, I know the Gentoo handbook sasy iwconfig to set it up.

I did modprobe ipw2200, then iwconfig but it said there were no available options. eth1 said it was disassociated and eth0 is lan.

How should I go about this?

----------

## adaptr

Do you have an ipw2200 card ?

Run lsmod from the LiveCD to find out.

----------

## Chaosite

Output of these would be helpful:

lsmod

lspci

iwconfig

ifconfig

For starters...

----------

## Evo

```
laptop ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 241244  -

ipw2200               183020  -

ieee80211              47240  -

ieee80211_crypt         4584  -

firmware_class          7432  -

laptop ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 0 3)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co ntroller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (re v 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 0 3)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont roller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH 4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Mode m Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9 600 M10]

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port  PHY/Link-Layer Controller

02:04.3 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet  Controller (rev 83)

02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

laptop ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

laptop ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:46:F4:1D:36

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:376061 (367.2 Kb)  TX bytes:73706 (71.9 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)  TX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)

laptop ~ # modprobe ipw2200

```

----------

## BrummieJim

Don't use the kernel drivers, whatever you do. I have the same card and all it did was give me grief.

I also use wpa_supplicant to deal with passwords. Have a look at the how to's

----------

## Evo

The kernel modules installed correctly as far as I know. I just don't know where to go from there. If someone can point me to a howto I've looked but have not found it. Thanks for everyones help.

----------

## BrummieJim

I used this how to and it seemed to work.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## Evo

lspci shows

02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```
laptop ~ # emerge -s ipw2200

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ipw2200 ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.10

      Latest version installed: 1.0.10

      Size of downloaded files: 122 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 264 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     ipw2200-fw

```

This means everything is installed just not configured correctly?

----------

## r4di0_h34d

I've got pretty much the same problem.  I've been following the Wireless Configuration HOWTO, but it doesn't mention how to get the wlan0 interface detected in the first place.  I'm guessing that's the job of the drivers--can someone confirm that for me?

julia ian # iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

julia ian # ifconfig

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:6C:CC:17:0A  

          inet addr:192.168.10.3  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1944 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1695 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2156096 (2.0 Mb)  TX bytes:240503 (234.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:169 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Since it doesn't even see the wireless interface (unless dummy0...?), I'm guessing the drivers aren't working correctly.  But the necessary kernel modules appear to be loaded.

julia ian # lsmod | grep ^i[pe]+*

```

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9984  0 

ipw2200               102956  0 

ieee80211              29896  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4736  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

```

And i DO have the card.

julia ian # lspci | grep Network

```

04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connec

tion (rev 05)

```

I just tried to emerge the ipw2200 dirver/firmware from portage, but it looks like I'll need to recompile the kernel for that.

```

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

 *   ieee80211-1.1.9 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem 

to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.9 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 458, Exitcode 0

```

  BrummieJim, you're saying I should recompile the kernel with CONFIG_IEEE80211 as a module, then emerge the ipw2200 drivers and use those instead of loading the ipw2200 / ieee80211 modules?   It'll take a little effort, so I'd like some confirmation that I'm on the right track.

----------

## r4di0_h34d

I found a solution in this thread.  The previous emerge I attempted failed, but it must have completed emerging the ipw2200-firmware ebuild before failing.  Because of the aforementioned thread, I thought to check dmesg, and sure enough:

julia ian # dmesg | grep ipw

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:04:02.0 failed with error -5

```

There was a problem with the firmware.  Reloading the ipw2200 module (to try loading with the new firmware)

```
modprobe -r iwp2200 && modprobe ipw2200
```

produced a more encouraging dmesg:

julia ian # dmesg | grep ipw

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

```

Now iwconfig says I have a network card:

julia ian # iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"WLAN"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:30:BD:C3:C3:7E   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:98  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

So...hopefully this helps someone.

----------

## pops45042

It helped me. I emerged the ipw2200 package and it died the first time complaining about ieee802.... and ran the script it said and then it emerged fine.

The next thing I ran into was that  *Quote:*   

> iwconfig

  came up devoid of my newly installed wireless driver. The last post tipped me off when I did  *Quote:*   

> lsmod

  and didn't see any ipw2200 modules listed.

Adding the ipw2200 module to my autoload and running modprobe fixed it. So for any of you who have this problem, run:

 *Quote:*   

> echo "ipw2200" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 && modprobe ipw2200

  That will make that module load automatically upon boot and will go ahead and load it now so you do not need to reboot.If the module just wasn't loaded, iwconfig should now show it.

Paul

----------

